# American Combat Judo by Bernard J. Cosneck



## lklawson (Mar 12, 2009)

I have republished Cosneck's "American Combat Judo."  This is the 1944
(WWII) version, not the 1959 version which Paladin (an excellent company
whom wish much success) republished.

Many thanks to Ken Pfrenger for providing a copy of the '44 edition for me when the '44 edition which I bought turned out to be a '59 edition.  

As usual, the download pdf is free.

http://www.lulu.com/content/paperback_book/american_combat_judo/6411686

Blurb:As a student at the University of Illinois, "Barney" Cosneck won two
   Big Ten wrestling championships. Later he served as Judo instructor in
   the armed forces, where he co-authored "How to Fight Tough" with Jack
   Dempsey. In "American Combat Judo" he has adapted the best of Japanese
   ju jitsu, French foot fighting, Chinese boxing and American wrestling
   to produce simple but effective techniques for defense and
   counterattack.

   Authored in 1944 and illustrated with 188 photo sequences, this book,
   considered one of the cornerstones of American WWII era "Combatives" is
   a unique window into self defense theory and the early evolution of
   combined martial systems.​Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## matt.m (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you for such a nice thing.


----------



## matt.m (Mar 13, 2009)

I was unable to download it.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you for this.


----------



## tellner (Mar 14, 2009)

Once again, thanks!


----------



## lklawson (Mar 16, 2009)

matt.m said:


> I was unable to download it.


If you are using Microsoft Internet Explorer you might try using an alternate browser.  I have seen IE have download problems.

It is also a nearly 300 MB file.  That can sometimes cause problems too.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## jtweymo (Mar 16, 2009)

You freakin' rock
that's a nice old book, man.

I used to own the old WWII manuals and Korean war manuals
(some original, some reproduced circa 1974) that had sections 
of Combat Judo illustrated in them. One of the books was a soldier's
handbook (I don't think it was actually military issue, I think it 
was civilian made for American men to help them familiarize with
being a soldier.)

I always got a hoot out of it because it had all kinds of stuff
in it that typified WWII type soldier conduct, sometimes that
behavior was portrayed in the post-war movies. Obviously,
it was meant to go hand in hand with pop media like those 
movies to help American men remain familiar with the drill.

What a hoot... thank you, man!!


----------

